# RE: Am I Responsible?



## Flot1930 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am pro-life, except when it comes to bringing mutts into this world. They disgust me. They should never be born. I am 100% serious. My dog is a grand champion! I have called the owner and now she has decided she doesnt want to spay! I offered to even pay half of it, but she wants the pups born. Now my grand champion dog has sired a little of POS mutts. That makes me sick to my stomach. I owned this dogs great-great-great-grandfather and I know his pedigree like the back of my hand. I couldnt be more serious. The owner of that dog should have the dog spayed and the puppies aborted, but now she wants to bring those things into this world and they are the product of my grand champion dog!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Flot1930 said:


> I am pro-life, except when it comes to bringing mutts into this world. They disgust me. They should never be born. I am 100% serious. My dog is a grand champion! I have called the owner and now she has decided she doesnt want to spay! I offered to even pay half of it, but she wants the pups born. Now my grand champion dog has sired a little of POS mutts. That makes me sick to my stomach. I owned this dogs great-great-great-grandfather and I know his pedigree like the back of my hand. I couldnt be more serious. The owner of that dog should have the dog spayed and the puppies aborted, but now she wants to bring those things into this world and they are the product of my grand champion dog!


Mutts disgust you? Quite honestly, you disgust me.

I would have a 'mutt' in my home any day of the week. You, my dear, wouldn't get through my front door.

Go and spread your venom elsewhere.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Flot1930 said:


> I am pro-life, except when it comes to bringing mutts into this world. They disgust me. They should never be born. I am 100% serious. My dog is a grand champion! I have called the owner and now she has decided she doesnt want to spay! I offered to even pay half of it, but she wants the pups born. Now my grand champion dog has sired a little of POS mutts. That makes me sick to my stomach. I owned this dogs great-great-great-grandfather and I know his pedigree like the back of my hand. I couldnt be more serious. The owner of that dog should have the dog spayed and the puppies aborted, but now she wants to bring those things into this world and they are the product of my grand champion dog!


See I'm not pro-life & [email protected] like you should never have been born :hand:

Who is this 'grand champion' then?? You keep going on about him, why not post a pic & let us know who he is?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

And what exactly makes a 'Grand' Champion?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

If mutts disgust you, you don't really like dogs at all. Purebreds as we know them today have been around a relatively short time, mutts as you put it are just dogs, in their natural state.

I think maybe you should go and have a cup of tea and a lie down ut:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh the shame of it!!! Imagine if his 'champion' friends found out


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

at least this litter of mutts has a grand champion in its pedigree...so, the owner of the bitch, who will naturally own all of the puppies, can advertise the whole litter for a small fortune.....shame you didn't get a stud fee out of this, eh?

and, may I ask...will there be a follow on mating? That is of course as long as the bitch owner makes enough money to pay off her house, go on a nice holiday.....and so it goes on.

or, the bitch owner could keep the whole litter back and breed off all of them and make even more money cos the mutts will be related to your grand champion....and then and only then will you be truly famous. congrats.

poogles?
beadles?
muttles?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Cleo38 said:


> Oh the shame of it!!! Imagine if his 'champion' friends found out


lol. should we tell?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh dear, not again.

None of us are on your side, in fact most of us have those mutts that you so lovingly describe.

Does this prejudice spread to other species too? Like humans? 

Your attitude completely disgusts me and actually I feel pretty hurt by your comments. Please take your thoughts elsewhere, or better, keep them to yourself under lock and key.


----------



## Flot1930 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, mutts disgust me. Every human child has the right to be born, but the same doesnt go for animals. A dog must be (1) a Champion of Record or (2) have been transferred to BOB competition based upon the owners' records of their having completed the requirements for a CH title to be eligible for Grand Championship (GCH) competition. I love purebred dogs, but am disgusting by mutts.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Sweety said:


> And what exactly makes a 'Grand' Champion?


oh I know the answer to this one...to be owned as far back as your multiple great grand dads...and to be a complete and total insensitive arse hole who shouldn't have a dog in the first place.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Flot1930 said:


> I am pro-life, except when it comes to bringing mutts into this world. They disgust me. They should never be born. I am 100% serious. My dog is a grand champion! I have called the owner and now she has decided she doesnt want to spay! I offered to even pay half of it, but she wants the pups born. Now my grand champion dog has sired a little of POS mutts. That makes me sick to my stomach. I owned this dogs great-great-great-grandfather and I know his pedigree like the back of my hand. I couldnt be more serious. The owner of that dog should have the dog spayed and the puppies aborted, but now she wants to bring those things into this world and they are the product of my grand champion dog!


Quite frankly this is an unacceptable attitude to display on a* pet * forum. If this is the way you feel I would suggest you stick to forums which deal with pedigrees only.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Flot1930 said:


> Yes, mutts disgust me. Every human child has the right to be born, but the same doesn't go for animals. A dog must be (1) a Champion of Record or (2) have been transferred to BOB competition based upon the owners' records of their having completed the requirements for a CH title to be eligible for Grand Championship (GCH) competition. I love purebred dogs, but am disgusting by mutts.


Would that be because you can make money from Purebred dogs? A big, fat stud fee for your 'Superior to All Other Dogs, Grand Champion, Purebred Beyond Belief, With Bells On Dog'?

I wish no harm on anyone, but I truly hope that a nice, very big, lovely mutt comes up and bites you in the ar*e one day.


----------



## Flot1930 (Feb 10, 2015)

This is shameful. The Poodle Club of America prohibits breeding outside of the breed. The PCA could revoke my membership if they knew my dog sired an impure litter! I dont want those mutts to even be born. The American Kennel Club requires a dog to obtain a total of 25 points with three major wins (a major win is worth three points or higher) to become a Grand Champion. The majors must be won under three different judges and at least one other judge must award some of the remaining points -- so you need to win under at least four different judges. Also at least one Champion of Record must be defeated at three of these shows.
Best of Breed -- BOB
Best of Opposite Sex -- BOS
Select Dog -- SD
Select Bitch -- SB


----------



## Flot1930 (Feb 10, 2015)

My attitude is what keeps purebred dogs alive. Of course you can make money from breeding grand champion and champion dogs!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Flot1930 said:


> This is shameful. The Poodle Club of America prohibits breeding outside of the breed. The PCA could revoke my membership if they knew my dog sired an impure litter! I dont want those mutts to even be born. The American Kennel Club requires a dog to obtain a total of 25 points with three major wins (a major win is worth three points or higher) to become a Grand Champion. The majors must be won under three different judges and at least one other judge must award some of the remaining points -- so you need to win under at least four different judges. Also at least one Champion of Record must be defeated at three of these shows.
> Best of Breed -- BOB
> Best of Opposite Sex -- BOS
> Select Dog -- SD
> Select Bitch -- SB


Oh, so what?

You could learn a lot from your dog. Clearly, he isn't prejudiced.

Long may his 'Mutty' offspring live and prosper. Good boy, you're going to be the proud Daddy of a litter of 'mutts'.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I do love a good troll  

Don't rise to the bait people!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweety said:


> You could learn a lot from your dog. Clearly, he isn't prejudiced.


Haha .... he can't be blamed, it was probably the dirty bitch who led him on


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Grand Champion? Never heard of one. And you say the vet confirmed pregnancy two weeks after this happened? No vet could confirm pregnancy two weeks after mating. Unless you believe in crystal balls? 

Don't rise to the bait, it is a wind up.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

This is the most hilarious person I've ever seen! :w00t:


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Haha .... he can't be blamed, it was probably the dirty bitch who led him on


Oh, of course.

He's far too well bred to consent to sex with a Mutt.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

we can breathe now guys, they've been banned.


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

'Unpure' wow, every dog that exists came from an unpure origin. I will openly admit to breeding my pedigree golden retriever bitch to a collie x goldie, because I had obedience peoply ready, willing and begging to give the puppies good, loving, working homes. I had to disapoint 6 people when she had 7 pups.

Mind you she wasn't a 'Grand Champion' so it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Shame, I was waiting for them to tell us that wild poodles once roamed the earth, and have since been corrupted by mudboods. Won't somebody please think of the &#822;c&#822;h&#822;i&#822;l&#822;d&#822;r&#822;e&#822;n&#822; poodles!

I'd love to cry troll but I honestly think this might be how they really feel. Truly deranged thinking.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Shame they've been banned .... I quite like members like this at times


----------



## javi (Feb 10, 2015)

I'd be having words with your "grander than grand champion super stud"
How dare he bring such shame on yourself and your family in this dispicable way?
I have nothing but sympathy for you...but i bet your little "golden balls" had the time of his life with his bit of rough :001_tt2:


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

rocco33 said:


> Grand Champion? Never heard of one. And you say the vet confirmed pregnancy two weeks after this happened? No vet could confirm pregnancy two weeks after mating. Unless you believe in crystal balls?
> 
> Don't rise to the bait, it is a wind up.


What a shame the dog didn't have crystal balls, the situation would never have arisen !


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Flot1930 said:


> Yes, mutts disgust me. Every human child has the right to be born, but the same doesnt go for animals. A dog must be (1) a Champion of Record or (2) have been transferred to BOB competition based upon the owners' records of their having completed the requirements for a CH title to be eligible for Grand Championship (GCH) competition. I love purebred dogs, but *am disgusting* by mutts.


You are indeed quite disgusting.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Flot1930 said:


> This is shameful. The Poodle Club of America prohibits breeding outside of the breed. The PCA could revoke my membership if they knew my dog sired an impure litter! I dont want those mutts to even be born. The American Kennel Club requires a dog to obtain a total of 25 points with three major wins (a major win is worth three points or higher) to become a Grand Champion. The majors must be won under three different judges and at least one other judge must award some of the remaining points -- so you need to win under at least four different judges. Also at least one Champion of Record must be defeated at three of these shows.
> Best of Breed -- BOB
> Best of Opposite Sex -- BOS
> Select Dog -- SD
> ...


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Having read your earlier post(P F members PLEASE please read if you havent) I can only say that I have never felt so disgusted and angry.

You are NOT the sort of person who should post on here,because we are animal lovers-NOT pure breed lovers or grand champion lovers or any of that STATUS stuff which seems to be your "thing"

We love our dogs for who they are-they dont need trophies or badges to make their existence worth while

Many of us on here ,myself included,have worked in rescue.
We have seen many many "mutts" who are there through no fault of their own, who will give a life time of love to a future owner-and it is truly HEARTBREAKING

I have lost 2 of those "mutts" (as you DARE !!! to refer to them) in the past 4 years and I am OUTRAGED that you could talk about them in that way.
It is such an insult to them and all the others who have felt the love of owners who love them for what they are

They gave me so much joy and fun and other things which words cant express.
I grieved when they left me-not because they MIGHT have won something I could show to people,but because they were my friends,my support and other things YOU wouldnt understand because they were only "mutts"

Why dont you join another forum( if you can find one!!! )where people share your views ,DONT stay on here just to try to wind us up

I am going back on line now to support the many members on here who need advice,support and comfort-things that you probably have never needed???

I was hoping that you are a troll-which would be good news for the "mutts" of this world.


Cant say any more-am sitting here with the only toy one of my "mutts" Lulu ever played with .I took Lulu home-I never knew who her "parents "were nor did I care .

Its sad that you will never ever experience that love for a "MUTT"
You dont know what you are missing!!!
Do I care???

Maureen


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Grand champion dog by bottom. Anyone the owner/ breeder of a dog that made it to grand champion and Bob westminster would be able to identify an in season bitch (if indeed any of it were to be true) and not allow her dog anywhere near it.

If it indeed is true, and thr AKC do chuck you out,as a breeder of pedigrees, I'd quite enjoy the irony


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

Seems the poster has gone however I will have my two pence. 

I too don't like mutts, I love them. Big, small, black, brown, ugly, cute it doesn't matter.

Dogs are dogs and they give unconditional love to thousands of people each day. They are friends and family, they listen when you need and make you smile when you need. 

They don't judge you so why do you judge them? 

One word for people like you and that's scum. 

I'm not a believer in karma but I hope in your case it exists. 


Ps for the record I have no issues with pure breed dogs and they have there place as well as 'mutts'.


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Shame they've been banned really - fighting with someone who you have no sympathy for whatsoever can be rather cathartic!

However - just in case they ever read this - would the OP please go back to the competition horse world which is clearly where they belong!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: Some people have too much time on their hands


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

bingolitle said:


> Shame they've been banned really - fighting with someone who you have no sympathy for whatsoever can be rather cathartic!
> 
> However - just in case they ever read this -* would the OP please go back to the competition horse world which is clearly where they belong*!


Because she's a mardy mare?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know this person has gone now, but what was her "champion" doing on the loose, why didnt she/he control the dog, it takes 2 ,remember,


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

You madam are just a snob!!
Is your father a grand champion.........


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If you don't want the AKC to revoke your membership, maybe posting a photo of your dog winning at Westminster isn't such a good idea .

I know she's gone, but grand champion is a legitimate title in the US. Of course normally show poodles see their owners for a couple of weeks a year max and live with handlers to be ferried from show to show.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm happy the ridiculous little person has gone.

I could have really lost my temper with her. Because she owns a dog who has won in the showring, apparently, makes her a superior person.

Methinks she came to the wrong place here.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, this is an interesting one for sure.

Quite possible as they are in the US they sold AI straws and were duped into thinking they were going to be used on a pedigreed dog. Which is possible. But then, there must be some kind of fraud protection, I'd have thought?

If this is a troll it's a good one, shame they were banned. It would have made for a fascinating debate. 

While I don't agree with the "abortion of mutts" angle, what would happen if someone bought the services of a certain stud via AI, by deception, and they were used on a different breed/dog? 

AI is getting more common these days. Would be worth discussing the pitfalls.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yeah, this is an interesting one for sure.
> 
> Quite possible as they are in the US they sold AI straws and were duped into thinking they were going to be used on a pedigreed dog. Which is possible. But then, there must be some kind of fraud protection, I'd have thought?
> 
> ...


I don't know if you read the other post but her"grand champion" was out playing with a neighbours in season bitch


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2015)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yeah, this is an interesting one for sure.
> 
> Quite possible as they are in the US they sold AI straws and were duped into thinking they were going to be used on a pedigreed dog. Which is possible. But then, there must be some kind of fraud protection, I'd have thought?
> 
> ...


If Im not getting the posts mixed up, I think this poster boarded their intact male and the boarding facility allowed the tie to happen. Now theyre angry that their champion whatever is going to sire a litter of mutts.

Now, Im all about responsible breeding, and clearly this was not one, but the anti mutt sentiment is not cool. Makes me want to say "my mutt can kick your champion's ass. 
But sometimes the loveliest dogs are owned by jackasses and its not fair to fault a dog for who their owner is  Muttdog is still a kickass dog though


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

YEP, IT'S ME, YEP, I'M BACK!!! 


Tanya1989 said:


> I don't know if you read the other post but her"grand champion" was out playing with a neighbours in season bitch


Well, if you want your job back - tough!!:nono:

One of the many old wives' tales about dogs is that if a pedigree mates with a mongrel, be it a male or a female, it will somehow diminish its value. Perhaps this person subscribes to the same idiotic theory, or perhaps she is just an out and out snob. Either way, while we don't normally allow threads to be reopened once they have been closed, this poster has now gone so if anyone wants to carry on the discussion, I will leave it up.

Welcome back, Tanya. How's them Leos?


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Im so glad all of this went on while I was asleep and that the vile person in question is now banned,

Extremist views like this are not helpful or healthy. The person in question did not want advice or help they simply wanted to spread their vile views and promote the fact they have a champion dog..

Good riddence to bad rubbish.
rrr:


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

I notice that the OP has (or had) breeding Pantherette queens. Has she never noticed the irony? Or does it not count as cross breeding because we use the word hybrid?

The AI thought is an interesting one though. If as an owner of a stud you can be penalised by the AKC if your dog sires non-ped offspring, surely you would have to have a contract stipulating what bitch a straw could be used to impregnate. If so - simple breach of contract. If you havn't got such a contract - you're an idiot!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sweety said:


> I'm happy the ridiculous little person has gone.
> 
> I could have really lost my temper with her. Because she owns a dog who has won in the showring, apparently, makes her a superior person.
> 
> *Methinks she came to the wrong place here.*


Earth!

Should have stopped in the depths of hell where attitudes like that belong.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yeah, this is an interesting one for sure.
> 
> *Quite possible as they are in the US they sold AI straws and were duped into thinking they were going to be used on a pedigreed dog.* Which is possible. But then, there must be some kind of fraud protection, I'd have thought?
> 
> ...





jaycee05 said:


> I know this person has gone now, but what was her "champion" doing on the loose, *why didnt she/he control the dog,* it takes 2 ,remember,


As I understand it, the dog was kennelled, and the kennel owner/staff allowed him to "romp" with an in-season beagle bitch.

If this is true then the one at fault is whoever put the two dogs together - especially as they are allegedly "professionals".

If I was the owner of the beagle bitch I would be suing the kennel - makes me wonder if this wasn't a deliberate mis-mate with some sort of collusion between kennel staff and beagle owner.

However the responsibility for whelping/keeping the puppies and any subsequent spay lies with the bitch's owner and the kennel. Kennel let it happen, bitch's owner seems keen to continue the pregnancy rather than have a mismate jab - their choice, their responsibility.

If I was the poodle owner I wouldn't be happy - but labelling all cross-breeds as POS and wanting the puppies aborted even in late stage pregnancy (if it is - may still be early) just BECAUSE they are mongrels, just takes my breath away. I have _never _read such a virulent hate-filled post. Horrible!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Flot1930 said:


> I love purebred dogs, but I am disgusting .


There you go fixed it for you


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Flot1930 said:


> I am pro-life, except when it comes to bringing mutts into this world. They disgust me. They should never be born. I am 100% serious. My dog is a grand champion! I have called the owner and now she has decided she doesnt want to spay! I offered to even pay half of it, but she wants the pups born. *Now my grand champion dog has sired a little of POS mutts*. That makes me sick to my stomach. I owned this dogs great-great-great-grandfather and I know his pedigree like the back of my hand. I couldnt be more serious. The owner of that dog should have the dog spayed and the puppies aborted, but now she wants to bring those things into this world and they are the product of my grand champion dog!


If you'd kept him under proper control, he couldn't have sired the litter.

Your whole attitude makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Flot1930 said:


> I am pro-life, except when it comes to bringing mutts into this world. They disgust me. They should never be born. I am 100% serious. My dog is a grand champion! I have called the owner and now she has decided she doesn't want to spay! I offered to even pay half of it, but she wants the pups born. Now my grand champion dog has sired a little of POS mutts. That makes me sick to my stomach. I owned this dog's great-great-great-grandfather and I know his pedigree like the back of my hand. I couldn't be more serious. The owner of that dog should have the dog spayed and the puppies aborted, but now she wants to bring those things into this world and they are the product of my grand champion dog!


Why are you not banned, you disgusting human being.

EDIT: He just got banned yey!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Flot1930 said:


> I am pro-life, except when it comes to bringing mutts into this world. They disgust me. They should never be born. I am 100% serious. My dog is a grand champion! I have called the owner and now she has decided she doesnt want to spay! I offered to even pay half of it, but she wants the pups born. Now my grand champion dog has sired a little of POS mutts. That makes me sick to my stomach. I owned this dogs great-great-great-grandfather and I know his pedigree like the back of my hand. I couldnt be more serious. The owner of that dog should have the dog spayed and the puppies aborted, but now she wants to bring those things into this world and they are the product of my grand champion dog!


This just about sums up, the things I love best about* some (of course not all)*
of the sort of people that take part in the show world.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

The fact that s/he is prepared to endanger the beagle bitch by forcing a late abortion speaks volumes, too!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> YEP, IT'S ME, YEP, I'M BACK!!!
> 
> Well, if you want your job back - tough!!:nono:
> 
> Welcome back, Tanya. How's them Leos?


Hi flower, yes I am wonderful thanks. One dog had been mated and we are currently in the horrible 4 weeks of wait  not hopeful now, not seeing many positive signs. The other one is doing well but starting to look his age now, he'll be 7 in April. There has been a human addition too in the former our 10 month old son 😃


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> This just about sums up, the things I love best about* some (of course not all)*
> of the sort of people that take part in the show world.


I am astonished that she seems to think she has a say in whether the pups are born or not; she doesn't.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Hi flower, yes I am wonderful thanks. One dog had been mated and we are currently in the horrible 4 weeks of wait  not hopeful now, not seeing many positive signs. The other one is doing well but starting to look his age now, he'll be 7 in April. There has been a human addition too in the former our 10 month old son &#55357;&#56835;


Do Newfies live longer than Leos? My Ferdie is nine next month; he is getting a bit stiff, but apart from that as strong as an ox.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> If you'd kept him under proper control, he couldn't have sired the litter.
> 
> Your whole attitude makes me sick to my stomach.


I though the dog was in kennels?

If I put my entire boy in kennels I would be pretty much expecting the kennel staff to be taking control of him. If he was allowed to get a bitch I would not consider I had failed to control him, but I would be wanting a damn good explanation from the kennels!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I am astonished that she seems to think she has a say in whether the pups are born or not; she doesn't.


Doesn't surprise me, you should try hanging about a show ring and listening to some of them, and I do mean some not all, Ive got friends who show and did, so Im not tarring all show people with the same brush far from it.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Mutts forever! :dita:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm truly confused. Is it possible in the states to sell puppies and claim the sire is a particular dog even though there are no pedigree details or paperwork or can you just register pups without anything? In this particular case the mating did actually happen, well that's what the owner of the dog was told though I don't get the feeling they were present. What's to stop any owner of any bitch claiming any sire if that's how the AKC works? On top of that if any owner does so then the sire's owner can apparently be 'kicked out'. I'm surprised there's anyone left in.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can sort of understand a poodle owner developing an issue with crosses, they are being bred with everything and anything that comes along. But no dog deserves to be killed just because of it's breed or cross. Mutts are awesome just as purebreds are.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Do Newfies live longer than Leos? My Ferdie is nine next month; he is getting a bit stiff, but apart from that as strong as an ox.


I'm not sure. Oldest recorded leo I think was 14.7 years but it's hard to say what out average age is... so many die before 5 with cancer, DCM, LPN1 etc but the older ones that die geriatric deaths are normally 11 to 12 ish. McCartney seems good in himself just very grey and his coat has developed a curl now.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I'm not sure. Oldest recorded leo I think was 14.7 years but it's hard to say what out average age is... so many die before 5 with cancer, DCM, LPN1 etc but the older ones that die geriatric deaths are normally 11 to 12 ish. McCartney seems good in himself just very grey and his coat has developed a curl now.


Bless him! l think Ferdie's having a mid life crisis, though. He used to be so good, now I can't trust him not to take off when I'm least expecting it. He doesn't run away, more to whatever or whoever takes his fancy:001_unsure:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

havoc said:


> I'm truly confused. Is it possible in the states to sell puppies and claim the sire is a particular dog even though there are no pedigree details or paperwork or can you just register pups without anything? In this particular case the mating did actually happen, well that's what the owner of the dog was told though I don't get the feeling they were present. What's to stop any owner of any bitch claiming any sire if that's how the AKC works? On top of that if any owner does so then the sire's owner can apparently be 'kicked out'. I'm surprised there's anyone left in.


Not in registered dogs as the stud owner has to sign the papers. But in unregistered dogs I guess you could claim anything as long as you don't show a picture or say a name. Like I could say my Collie had pups with a grand champion but show no pictures and say no name and not register the litter I doubt that anyone would check it out as it would be time consuming. PS my female collie is fixed..lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

FYI in the AKC you have to knowingly be breeding cross breeds this op wasn't a participant as the dog was being boarded...I luv mutts and miss owning one myself...


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Surely i can't be the only person with ... 'i likee big *mutts*& i can not lie.. You other brothers can't deny....' In my head after reading this??


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

bingolitle said:


> However - just in case they ever read this - would the OP please go back to the competition horse world which is clearly where they belong!


Nice bit of prejudice there, not to mention irrelevant to the thread


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Flot1930 said:


> I am pro-life, except when it comes to bringing mutts into this world. They disgust me. They should never be born. I am 100% serious. My dog is a grand champion! I have called the owner and now she has decided she doesnt want to spay! I offered to even pay half of it, but she wants the pups born. Now my grand champion dog has sired a little of POS mutts. That makes me sick to my stomach. I owned this dogs great-great-great-grandfather and I know his pedigree like the back of my hand. I couldnt be more serious. The owner of that dog should have the dog spayed and the puppies aborted, but now she wants to bring those things into this world and they are the product of my grand champion dog!


Seriously....You're like a dog with a bone...you don't like Mutts we get it..but many others do so can't you just wind your neck in??


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Why would you not like mutts?

After all, all dogs originated from them.

In a way they are the original pedigree dog.


Oh, and in case I forget, you are an idiot. And probably a troll, too.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Old Shep said:


> Why would you not like mutts?
> 
> After all, all dogs originated from them.
> 
> ...


THAT...is funny :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Half term trollitis


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Actually I can see why the OP was pretty peed off !. As far as I understand, He put his pedigree Champion Poodle into boarding kennels where it was deliberately mated to a beagle presumably to make fashionable easy to sell doodles . His dog has sired a litter without his consent or knowledge and will be used to make money in the most unscrupulous way - whilst I don't condone some of the language the OP used i DO understand why he's so angry - frankly I'd be spitting feathers too !!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bijou said:


> Actually I can see why the OP was pretty peed off !. As far as I understand, He put his pedigree Champion Poodle into boarding kennels where it was deliberately mated to a beagle presumably to make fashionable easy to sell doodles . His dog has sired a litter without his consent or knowledge and will be used to make money in the most unscrupulous way - whilst I don't condone some of the language the OP used i DO understand why he's so angry - frankly I'd be spitting feathers too !!!


I think most people agree that that side of things was outrageous, it was the way she spoke of 'Mutts' that upset folks


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep that was a tad hysterical ! - i'd be sending the beagle owner a bill for stud services personally - that'd be around £750 for a top quality Pedigree Poodle


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bijou said:


> Yep that was a tad hysterical ! - i'd be sending the beagle owner a bill for stud services personally - that'd be around £750 for a top quality Pedigree Poodle


I have girls so it's different but if I got back and found any of my girls pregnant I would have lost my temper, I thought places like these where supposed to care for pets....obv not always the case,,,,pretty glad I don't need to use them


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Bijou said:


> Actually I can see why the OP was pretty peed off !. As far as I understand, He put his pedigree Champion Poodle into boarding kennels where it was deliberately mated to a beagle presumably to make fashionable easy to sell doodles . His dog has sired a litter without his consent or knowledge and will be used to make money in the most unscrupulous way - whilst I don't condone some of the language the OP used i DO understand why he's so angry - frankly I'd be spitting feathers too !!!


If the OP had come asking about his/her legal rights it would have been one thing because Yes the kennel was totally out of order in allowing this to happen but it was the vile attitude of the OP about cross breed dogs and his/her willingness to allow a pregnant bitch to go through surgery just to save his /her reputation that made me see red.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

I can understand the OP being upset! Butt, hating mutts is disgraceful. Its shameful. If my females were intact and got pregnant while be boarded, I would be very upset. I think the OP should have kept talk to legal/laws only and not voice his/her opinion on mongrels.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

this is why boarding establishments should have a legal duty of care, imposed by the council and their insurance, to exercise males and females separately at all times *UNLESS *they are from the same home and, even then, they should be exercised separately from any other dogs

Silent seasons are called that for a reason [im not saying this was the case here], my friend put one of her dogs into trusted kennels [she had used them before] *AND* told them she was due a season_ and put in writing_ that she must be kept separate from other dogs, as she had had silent seasons before

Guess what happened?? and guess who wasnt told?

not only did she sue for the kennel fees, and, vets fees for the dog to have an abortion, she reported them to the council and the kennel club [as they made a big thing about being inspected]
but
who has the money to sue these days? very few


----------

